

I Know Who You are. What your Browser Can Reveal About Yourself - xpressyoo
http://blog.florianbersier.com/i-know-who-you-are/

======
jpdevereaux
I have the feeling people suppose they're in some sort of armored vehicle when
browsing the web, when in reality it's an open-top Jeep. It's too bad the
general public has no concept of how vulnerable their identity is on the web.

